# Whats my next move ?



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey all,

my largest big red that became very dark a few months ago has become very aggresive with the recent addition of my piraya... He has chosen a spot in the tank next to my largest tern, and has started to dig a bit and blow at the gravel... So my question is what is my next move ? Do I do water changes every day to two days with cooler water ? Do I up the amount of food and feed generously every day, or even twice a day ? Is breeding a red and a tern a bit of a travesty ? Any help would be appreciated










Joe.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Start by going through this thread: Red belly breeding.

Then if you need further help, we'll do what we can.


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

thanks Frank


----------

